# How great it is to have a over 40's section



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi to all you over 40 year olds 

I am 42, soon to be 43 in June and never disclose my age and have been known to tell the odd white lie and take off about 5-6 years. Nobody has challenged this unless they are just being nice, it just slips out!! Within this fertility arena you have to face the truth which I find incredibly difficult. My parner and I have been TTC for the past 4 years but due to asymptomatic endometriosis, surgery for an endometrioma this feels like an uphill battle made worse by doctors, nurses in the fertility field constantly referring to my age. I am not stupid and know that the success rate is lower but wish that references to my age would stop. I am also a midwife and Health Visitor and know of many over 40's becoming pregnant. In an ideal world wouldn't have left it so long.
I have recently completed my first cycle of Natural IVF and the result was a BFN, I was absolutely devastated but feel much better. The good thing was that my body responded very well, producing an egg, good embryo and good hormone levels. Just didn't implant. I can't wait to start again as I am desparate to have a baby an will hopefully be trying again this month if it doesn't coincide with me having to go on training for work.

For anyone who is feeling negative and despondent, read 'The Secret' recommended by my accupuncturist. It is brilliant and looks at the way we think  and changing these thoughts to more positive thoughts. It has definately worked for me, I am feeling much more positive, am visualising my life with my baby and truely believe it will happen for me. I really am quite normal and if I can change my thoughts anyone can.

Thanks for listening to me 

Good luck to all me fellow over 40's

Jayne xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jayne.
Welcome to this board  

I am sorry to read your IVF didn't work, but want to wish you bucket loads of luck for your nrxt cycle  

As you say many girls of our age do get pregnant, so don't give up until you want to  

All the best.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Jayne
Welcome to the over 40's thread.
I totally agree how gr8 it is to have an over 40's section, as so many of us mature women do fall pg... 
My 1st IVF failed, but the hospital said I responded well to the drugs, and had 5 eggs from 5 follies, like you jst didn't implant, and that's the hard thing cos we can't get an answer for that!!
I'm struggling just now as my sis in law is 14 weeks pg, we started trying about the same time, but she's only 30, and one of my closest friends is 8 weeks pg. It makes me feels like a bad person but sometimes I can't help but be caught up in feeling sorry for myself. 
I've been having acupuncture & hypnotherapy, and really into positive thinking, I will try and get that book, who is the author?

Ok ladies have a gr8 Sunday, hope the sun is shining on wherever you are....

Lots of love &     to us all

Ands
xxx


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2008)

Jayne

In the tx I have had over the last 3y I have responded well and couldn't really understanding why it wasn't working. This was to be my last ivf and it did work! I had no expectation of this tx working - so maybe pressure was off....? If you continue to respond well to tx i can only strongly advise that you waste no time at all (don't let training postpone your tx) and are aggressive in tx and any testing that may help. Chances of getting pg at our age will not get any better!!

H


----------



## penny4them (Feb 9, 2006)

Dear all
I shall be 40 (wow were did the years go) in about 5 weeks time - can i join in? 
Starting a second IVF cycle in the next week or so.
I found it reassuring to hear your stories and despite being told (2 weeks ago) I have a 5% per cent of conceiving due to my age (cried and cried) I remain optimistic and want to keep trying. I have just finished reading my second IVF related book with 2 more in the queue. I am trying hynotherapy this week to help me relax. I agree with postive thinking, surely we cann't give up till we are ready and not be put off by one doctors opinion.
Best Wishes
Anne-Mariex


----------



## SWLJules (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I've not been posting on this board at all, as got caught up in my cycle buddies board and couldn't really cope with keeping up to date with more than one, but was interested by this post.

I'll be 44 in July - but am very fit and healthy and (I think) look and feel quite a bit younger - probably helps having a younger DP too!

Anyway, I was under no illusions either but was thoroughly fed up when we went for our initial consultation at our clinic and all the emphasis was put on my age, rather than other potential factors (e.g. DP's poor morphology - meaning we would probably need ICSI). I know they need to be realistic, but I came out feeling like it was somehow all my fault if this didn't work and it put me off starting tx for a few months (wasting valuable time)!.

Anyway ladies - I'm delighted to report that, having done a short protocol (minimal stimulation) ICSI and with 3 embies on board, I have just heard from the clinic that my blood test this morning has shown a   and I'm ecstatic. So far too, it has been almost hassle free. Of course it's very early days and I'll test again on Wed. to check things are progressing as they should.

However, I think there's a lot to be said for  . Age is just a number and we shouldn't allow it to dictate what we can and cannot do.

Good luck to all of you whatever stage you are in your journey.

Jules x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

that's fantastic Jules. 

gives all us old 'uns hope. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Jules, you have cheared me up tonight and well done! What's your secret! ( besides a younger DH!)
On a bit of a downer waiting for AF to come so we can try to arrange NK tests. Like many of you, I reposnd well to tx.. last time having 4 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 eggs that all divided perfectly.. they just don;t stick. Just having bloods and NK to see if it throws up anything new. On the vits, accupuncuture and herbs,,,as the accu says he'll do anything to try to get my in tip-top shape before the Dr's get their grubby hands on me again. I get torn between wanting/ needing to take time out ( as this is having an awful strain on our relationship) and on the other hand not wanting to waste anytime. It's a roller coaster that sometimes you just want to get off.
Then we get brilliant news of BFP's and it keeps your hope alive. Good Luck
Bright Eyes


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girls
Well failed IVF at beginning of March, DH was offshore so I had a rest for  a month. He's determined to conceive naturally, we did back in 2002, but we had only been together a few weeks so we did the difficult thing.... never dreaming that we wud find it hard a few short years down the line... However this month we 'went at it hammer & tongs'...TMI I'm sorry!!!! He really thought the drugs wud waken up my sleepy system   and AF has come to visit   so its time for a glass of vino and a good bubble.

He even asked where on my cycle I'd be when he comes home... Do we really drum it into them that much

Got keys to our new home today, and I've always envisaged myself in the garden with a wee one, so maybe our time will come yet.


Love and hugs to you all

Ands
xx


----------



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi to all

Really good to hear from you, some success and also some sadness. I am really happy for your pregnancy. I love hearing when someone in my age bracket becomes pregnant it realy does renew my faith. Today heard of someone 39 becoming pregnant also a 52year old, albeit DE, so hey it does happen. Here's to us all. By the way the author of 'the secret' is Rhonda Byrne website www. thesecret.tv Hope it helps

Jayne x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not over 40 but sometimes browse around here, first because I feel it could be a couple of years or more before I am ready to ttc and I am 36, and second because my sister was told her FSH was more like that of someone around 44!  I don't normally post but I did want to this time, because I do feel that a lot of fertility doctors make women over a certain age feel just terrible and it is really great that on this site there is an over 40s section where you can get some perspective.  

There are things you can do to improve fertility later in life - many success stories are testament to that.  Plus, women do know it's harder as they get older - doctors don't need to harp on repeatedly to make that point - 39, 42, 44 or whatever is the woman's age, not her IQ.  They need to remember that age is one factor - not the only factor.  

I do wish you all the best of luck - is IS possible and there are things you can do!!


----------



## Susanl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello all

This is my first time on the over 40's board, I turned 41 on the 28th April and got my 1st  on the 25th April. It was our 1st attempt at IVF and I responded well got 7 eggs and all 7 fertilized, had 3 put back in had 3 frozen..... My DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years and had 6 months with clomid with no success... I have my 1st scan on Thursday to see how many have implanted!!!!! I have had no sickness just sore (-)(-) and am very tired. After reading quite a few of your stories there is hope out there for everyone .

Wishing you all the best of luck

Sue x


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

jayne-ann said:


> Hi to all you over 40 year olds
> 
> I am 42, soon to be 43 in June and never disclose my age and have been known to tell the odd white lie and take off about 5-6 years. Nobody has challenged this unless they are just being nice, it just slips out!! Within this fertility arena you have to face the truth which I find incredibly difficult. My parner and I have been TTC for the past 4 years but due to asymptomatic endometriosis, surgery for an endometrioma this feels like an uphill battle made worse by doctors, nurses in the fertility field constantly referring to my age. I am not stupid and know that the success rate is lower but wish that references to my age would stop. I am also a midwife and Health Visitor and know of many over 40's becoming pregnant. In an ideal world wouldn't have left it so long.
> I have recently completed my first cycle of Natural IVF and the result was a BFN, I was absolutely devastated but feel much better. The good thing was that my body responded very well, producing an egg, good embryo and good hormone levels. Just didn't implant. I can't wait to start again as I am desparate to have a baby an will hopefully be trying again this month if it doesn't coincide with me having to go on training for work.
> ...


Hi Jayne
i wish i was 43. I spoke to the lister and they said they have no record of live births to women of 45+ which is depressing. Not sure what to do next. They said i should consider donor eggs - which i dont want to do yet. What is Natural IVF?


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

just wanted to say hi,well i will be 41 when hopefully have egg transfer,but a week later turn 42 ,its taken us 2 years to get free funding as our local hosp messed up with reports ect,then turned us down so had to apeal.).went for 1st scan today to check womb lining good,it was and now start on next drug aghhh menopur,on the highest dose 450...hopefully wont have any side effects or not to many...just keeping fingers crossed everything goes ok.....my fsh was 9 so not to high,but yes get the age thing rammed at u at every opporunity they get!!!!oh im having accunpunture to in the hope will help with eggs....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

lilacbunnykins said:


> just wanted to say hi,well i will be 41 when hopefully have egg transfer,but a week later turn 42 ,its taken us 2 years to get free funding as our local hosp messed up with reports ect,then turned us down so had to apeal.).went for 1st scan today to check womb lining good,it was and now start on next drug aghhh menopur,on the highest dose 450...hopefully wont have any side effects or not to many...just keeping fingers crossed everything goes ok.....my fsh was 9 so not to high,but yes get the age thing rammed at u at every opporunity they get!!!!oh im having accunpunture to in the hope will help with eggs....


Do you find after having acupuncture you are incredibly tired?


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I do feel tired,but not a lot,but i definatly feel relaxed..only had 2 sessions at mo,struggling with me menopur at mo,im sure she has told me wrong amounts...so waiting for a reply to my email lol...


----------

